# Anyone have information on Sifu Tony chan of Koo Sang lineage?



## celbii (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello i'm looking to start wing chun here in Oklahoma, at sonlight wing chun. The sifu there is Tony Chan, I am wondering if anyone here has ever trained with him before or knows anything about him? Any info would be apprciated, I could not find much online and im a pretty tech oriented guy =)


----------



## psycho_clown69 (Dec 29, 2010)

i'd like to know the same thing


----------

